# ECLECTIC ADVERTS



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Just some mixed odds & ends dating from 1940's and 1950's. Many little-known names and will add more as and when.
Hover your cursor over each to find the date.

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Just drooling over the "Seliva" watch (ha ha)......

Mind if i join..........






















Regards,


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Bob never objects to others "joining in" and always happy to share the wealth ;-)


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

simpletreasures said:


> Bob never objects to others "joining in" and always happy to share the wealth ;-)


Good ol` B ,where would we be without him.just as an aside i forgot to mention,all images are soon to be copyright of the watchTalk forum(sarcastic smirk creeps onto face);-)


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, here's some more!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

A few from the archives


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

You want obscure? Here's one...


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Earlier than the others I've posted, here are some early automatic w/w adverts, 1929-1930 Harwoods and early 1931 Rolls.


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you !


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

More, between 1900 and 1930.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

A couple more.....















Regards,


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Bob will get a kick out of the "Farragut"












1917 ad


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Cool "Farragut" kinda like the jump hour seconds.............................a couple more........................


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

More.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

You've been busy!!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Some nice Zenith ads there - including the "Port Royal" Cal. 135 and the "Keyhole" (the last advert with the watch with "outside" date feature). Thanks, bobbee.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Apollonaught said:


> View attachment 4680194


--This firmly debunks the myth that watches were smaller in the past.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

More, starting with this unusual one.
This 1927 advert may be the reason Lindbergh did not initially endorse Buolva's LONE EAGLE watch until his return to the US on May 10th. 1927, he had signed for HELBROS whilst in Europe after his record flight.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Interesting Bobbee ,maybe Bulova were more persuasive $$$$$$$$$$$$............here`s the earliest Oyster advert i could find.+1 4 above.............


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Apollonaught said:


> Interesting Bobbee ,maybe Bulova were more persuasive $$$$$$$$$$$$............here`s the earliest Oyster advert i could find.+1 4 above.............


Hi
Although the Oyster was first patented by Perregaux and Perret in March 1926 (granted), Hans Wilsdorf did not purchase and own it till April 1927 (granted)

*His first advert, the famous Mercedes Gleitz is November 24th 1927.*


above is a copy from my Webinar on 'hermetic wa=tches'

adam


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just the advert
*Nov 24th 1927 - Daily Mail*



I own the advert


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Hi
> Although the Oyster was first patented by Perregaux and Perrelet in March 1926 (granted),.....


Georges Perret (not Perrelet) and Paul Perregaux, to my knowledge.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Georges Perret (not Perrelet) and Paul Perregaux, to my knowledge.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Tis correct - my bad, I have Perrelet (self - winders) on my brain. And Perregaux is the name i remember
Thanks the correction, to the name.
I still think its the first Oyster advert.
Now finding a Rolex perpetual advert prior to 1934 would interest me
a


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

May 19,1934 Rolex Perpetual, 1937 Zenith, 1951 Zenith.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just so no misunderstanding
I own this advert dated May 1934, and have posted it, and other Rolex perpetual adverts from 1934,many times in blogs and webinars (Beginning of the Self-Winding wristwatch - Oct 2014).

I did post above


> _*Now finding a Rolex perpetual advert *__*prior*__* to 1934 would interest me*_


Prior to 1934, and as I say this advert IS 1934.


Just so no confusion.
Finding a perpetual advert 'prior' to 1934, would be mighty interesting though.
Regards
Adam


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Just so no misunderstanding
> I own this advert dated May 1934, and have posted it, and other Rolex perpetual adverts from 1934,many times in blogs and webinars (Beginning of the Self-Winding wristwatch - Oct 2014).
> 
> I did post above
> ...


No misunderstanding or confusion, you own a copy of this advert but it comes from a common magazine so is surely not the only copy as shown by my example coming from the full page, and not a snippet as yours is.
Not everyone reads your blogs or look at your webinars though, so this ad copy I found myself I thought would get a more "general" viewing on this site, by posting in this popular thread.

Will continue to look for earlier, but doubt they will be found.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

regards,


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

some more.................................





































Regards,


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The Ductor looks mighty interesting, is it a world time or something else?

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

busmatt said:


> The Ductor looks mighty interesting, is it a world time or something else?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I think it's a compass Matt.
I want one too.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

busmatt said:


> The Ductor looks mighty interesting, is it a world time or something else?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


To be Honest,i haven`t a clue,a compass perhaps?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like it is a Compass Privat Ductor Northline Kompassuhr aus ca 1960, super Zustand Head Only - Andere Marken - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM

COOL

Matt


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just found these on the web








I'd love to find one of these in this condition








A Forgotten part of Bulova history








Ahhh, the good old Seiko 5








Anyone seen one of these in the flesh?








sounds like a cure for a blocked nose








If Only, well one can dream

Matt


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

The quartz is not a forgotten part of Bulova history buddy.
I posted several ads on mybulova including that one, here are some more:


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Perhaps Forgotten was the wrong term, Eclipsed (by Accutron) might be better

Matt


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

a couple for you "trouser fumblers" out there! 

1885.









1918 PP complication. 
Not an advert, but I thought: "why the heck not?"









1917.
Also contains the only other ad for the SOPB CHRO chronograph I have seen, apart from the one posted on the "Early wrist watch articles" thread.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Cool ads guys,love `em..........................some autos................


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

A couple more graphics.................................














:-d


----------



## Bazzab (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure if I have posted this before


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Cyma Navy Star










edit: The nautical theme with stylized sails is carried to the back of their Navy Star and Navy Star Deluxe models.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

As requested, 1940's ZENITH (plus some later ones).


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Bobbee,
GREAT JOB! I've been looking for that for a long time. The watch from the "Neuchatel Observatory" advert has the same dial as my Zenith... Except for the "chronometre". The case with the "stepped" bezel and long lugs are also a match...Hell, it's the same watch! Mine is therefore a more common model of the same piece- the one certified by the NO must have had a cal.126-5 with a cam-disc regulator... My watch was made in 1948, the ad is from 1949, so that's a match as well... 
Let's be honest- you have found the ad for my watch. KUDOS!
Mr. Vintage Advert, this new title of yours is entirely justified.







Me and my Zenith say "Thanks!"
And, for comparison, the ad you've posted:







Thanks!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

TISSOT.

































MULCO





















ODDMENTS.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

My God Bob, don't tell me this last batch was your "secret stash" ;-)


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Many, many more where they came from, ST!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, Watchdoc told me about "ad prowess"!!! 

Next time I'll learn to listen :-0


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Quite a few of the ads can be seen here:Vintage advertisement, fashion, arts, erotica, printed collectibles - Paris, France
But by no means all of the ads I posted here.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

For Fred.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Some golden oldies from the US.


----------



## Vintage1982 (Jul 22, 2014)

Can I request some Buren adds please? Especially some Grand Prixs and from the Super Slender microtor series if possible


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Vintage1982 said:


> Can I request some Buren adds please? Especially some Grand Prixs and from the Super Slender microtor series if possible


All I have buddy, hope they help.


----------



## Vintage1982 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice, thank you so much! I've never seen a microtor Buren with a power reserve indicator, now I have to look for one...thanks for that


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

You're welcome, glad to help and glad you found something to refresh your searching!

On another matter, I have this watch below that has the exact same case as this 1965 Buren. Also has no seconds hand like the ad.
Any collaboration between these guys?


----------



## Vintage1982 (Jul 22, 2014)

Not that I know of. Both had their own inhouse movements. Zodiac collaborated with some other manufacturers on some movements but I don't think Buren was one of them.


----------



## WATCH-er (May 24, 2013)

bobbee said:


> Thanks guys, here's some more!
> 
> View attachment 4658330
> View attachment 4658346
> ...


Love the "Dod Gab" advert.What is the history of this brand?

Somehow never heard of it.Internet searches also reveal very little except this print ad of course.

Were they mainstream watch-assemblers or just importers?


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

WATCH-er said:


> Love the "Dod Gab" advert.What is the history of this brand?
> 
> Somehow never heard of it.Internet searches also reveal very little except this print ad of course.
> 
> Were they mainstream watch-assemblers or just importers?


Thanks for looking, WATCH-er.
You know just as much as I about that brand, hopefully someone may have more info.

Bob.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok,Ok, I know this isn't an Old advert but it is a cool way to advertise watches








and I wish they were on my bus.

Matt


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

A couple of photos of watches, Rolex and LeRoy.















Another Oyster ad from May 1934 edition of Vogue magazine, don't think anyone has seen this exact one before as the only other seen here is from L'illustration mag.
This one is a lot clearer than the other too.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread needs more COLOUR .
Copied from the 1999 ZENITH catalogue.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

This West End Watch Co. advert (circa) 1920 shows that contrary to "popular" belief, this company DID provide w/w's to the British Military during WW1.
And not just a few, either!









A couple of very rare 1950's Ball w/w adverts.















1962 Breitling ad, in case Fred missed the others on page 3...;-)









Unusual Illinois Watch Case Co. ad from 1917, don't see fancy military cases much.









1918 Loeb advert.









...and 70 years later, the Tissot Rockwatch!


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think that there has ever been any doubt that wrist watches were supplied by manufacturers to troops during WWI. However we have very little evidence outside of the U.S. of Governments issuing wristwatches to the troops.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Got to post this one.
18th. century US advert for a watch maker. How earlier can you get in America?


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Typing by candle light if not that eafy!

Edit: Forry,not that easy.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Mido,Seiko,amigo............


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

A few colour, a few very rare names. 1936-1950.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1939-1949.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought this one deserved a whole post to itself.
The 1946 TELEFOOT by Montilier.

My Sicura Chrono Computer works the same, so now I know what to use it for...


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Thought this was a little unusual. A watch giveaway for a "load contest".


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Two, very cool adverts
a


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice ads ST, that payload ad for model planes is the dog's doodahs. 
It's also only the second advert ever seen featuring that type of watch box by Bulova.
Guess who found the other...


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

A couple of unusual ones.
1939 Drivers watch, and the extremely rare 1957 Tourist Everlight, the first wrist watch to incorporate an electric bulb!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Great ad's Bob, good to have you back

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Cheers Matt, here's some more.

1951.

















































































1952.


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Just to say a very big THANK YOU to Bob for so many great images posted here - nostalgia to the max. Regards. David


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

said so before, but need to repeat that: thank you for these great posts, Bob !


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

said so before, but need to repeat that: thank you for these great posts, Bob !!!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the thanks and the "likes" guys, it makes OCD worthwhile! 

Here are some more.

1953.













































































































































Anyone EVER seen one of these? Fantastic watch!









1954.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Great ads Bob but you know for someone with "OCD" you should have posted all these separately.

You would have got way more "likes" ;-)

Good to see you back!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

B - I will 'second, third, fourth and fifth' others' comments ! 

Welcome back and the value you add in terms of all your immense 'historical digging' on adverts, patents etc benefits all of us who are 'hooked' on vintage watches !

Keep up the great work and many thanks - from the 'Vintage Heart ' !!! SDA 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Sdasurrey said:


> B - I will 'second, third, fourth and fifth' others' comments !
> 
> Welcome back and the value you add in terms of all your immense 'historical digging' on adverts, patents etc benefits all of us who are 'hooked' on vintage watches !
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott, hope you are doing well in life and business.

I'm hoping to collaborate with a well-known/loved member tomorrow on a jaunt.
Look to the boards...


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

How about this one









Not watches, but they seem to have made dial furniture, still I thought it was cool

Matt


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a terrific thread, though I'm _furious_ that bobbee has a collection that rivals mine. ;-)


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Valgine ad - fantastic colours and I like the phantom squirrel, especially for his irrelevance.


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Montremo - very good image. A work of art to my eye.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Let's see if we can blow Tony C's top...;-)

1955.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Great stuff as usual Bob, I've searched in vain for an advert for my new Baume and Mercier. Any chance of having a look for one 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a bugger, I have found (and posted) many that look just like your B&M but can't find a NAMED AD!


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

bobbee said:


> Let's see if we can blow Tony C's top...;-)


_grrrr..._


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

davidbuckden said:


> Valgine ad - fantastic colours and I like the phantom squirrel, especially for his irrelevance.


I realise I have shown my ignorance here - a squirrel is the Swiss mark for 14K gold!


----------



## andreas-a (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the images. They're great when you have some time to spare


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a rare one I found and forgot some time ago.
It is more an article than an advert, but this 1951 Elgin AOPA Watch is worthy of inclusion, thinks I!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a few "new to me".............


















Check out the wrist watch and location of the crown.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

dalstott, Bob, great ads from you both!

That Tip Top Gruen rip-off reminded me to post these 1922 ads...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Won't tip over in the pocket


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Which can be a somewhat annoying habit of a round pocket watch in a larger waistcoat pocket.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, while we're at it...........


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Another wild one:


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Some cool catalogue HELBROS (HELBRI?) from 1959.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1918.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Some more wartime ads, these from WW2 era.



















































This last one made me think, as there is a name involved.
Is this a real person. or just a made up one?
I decided (some time ago actually, I posted elsewhere a couple of years ago) to research the name, and came up with only one possibility.

Here is the advert in question.









Here is what was found.

TogetherWeServed - 2nd Lt Charles L. Hollis, Jr.









Thank you.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Tony C. said:


> Another wild one:


That's the ad Border-Reiver posted on the first page of another thread that he was trying to purchase but the seller wouldn't ship to Germany, I'm happy to announce that it's on it's way to Germany. I'm hoping it arrives soon. He had a great reason for wanting this ad!!!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

1953 Swiss Trade Selection #1.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Now that is FUNNY ! ! ! 

Smite me oh might smiter ! ! ! 

I honestly just fell out of my chair laughing with that one there Bob!

Did you want me to email you the rest of the files that you missed so you can take credit for those?

I have a smile ear to ear right now, thank you so much for absolutely MAKING my day!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

?


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

50s Rolex by Michel Peclard:


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, after that strange interlude by a disgruntled fan, let's carry on with the ads shall we?

1956.













































































































































Thanks for looking, Bob.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know if I'd use the term "FAN", but yes, let's carry on.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Bazzab said:


> Not sure if I have posted this before
> 
> View attachment 4736010


Barry, do you have a date for this fantastic advert?

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

1899






1922


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Now, I do like this one










And I'd love to run across a Lakemaster one day, it would go well in my collection

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Phranz (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for this wonderful thread!

Besides the historical & horological aspects, some of these adverts are producing a *BIG* grin on my face, i.e. the ones with animals ))

Franz


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Your watch is ready... and - they are still around

http://www.klinejewellers.com/our-history/


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Phranz said:


> Thank you so much for this wonderful thread!
> 
> Besides the historical & horological aspects, some of these adverts are producing a *BIG* grin on my face, i.e. the ones with animals ))
> 
> Franz


Phanks Phranz, it is great that the work is appreciated so just for you,here are some colour ones.
As ever, hover your curser over each for the dates.

Cheers, Bob













































































































































Sorry, no beasties in colour left!

P.S.

Which Lakemaster are you thinking of getting now Matt?
Or maybe one of the Octo "Missilemasters" instead?

But which one?

ALL of them! ;-)


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know why this link has disappeared. The request for picking up the Bulova was around 1950. In case you haven't had the opportunity to get your watch, they are still open for business:

Our History - Kline Fine Jewellery & Design


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes Bob, I'd love a missilemaster as well as a Lakemaster, but I think I'm in love 










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

I really like this "Josmar"!!! Great artwork.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Electrify?


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> Electrify?


I'd like to "Electrify my (ex) wife"
All 4 of them.........


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

This is for Border-Reiver.....................Enjoy!!!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Phranz*
> Thank you so much for this wonderful thread!
> 
> Besides the historical & horological aspects, some of these adverts are producing a *BIG* grin on my face, i.e. the ones with animals ))
> ...


Okay, after Phrenetic Phoraging Phor Fotos of our Phurry Phriends with watches for our Phriend Phranz, I Phound a Phew.





















...and for the Budding Bond Bugs out there, this 1960's MOERIS.















...AND for those of a more "hands on" mechanical bent, this 1950's Bergeon crystal remover.
Just don't try to pump up your bike tyres with it....









Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

How does that thing work? Don't tell me you are pumping air into the case until the glass pops out? What happens inside, f.i. with the hairspring?


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Nothing happens to the hairspring.
It's only a few P.S.I. above normal, no huge pressures, I should imagine it would take many hundreds of P.S.I. to affect any part.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Pumping air into the case is the official way to open an Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 case

Matt 


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

You know, I wonder how long it will take to get so many ads into this thread before we forget and start duplicating?

For me, it was after the first couple of pages :-0

VIVA Dementia....


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

1953 Swiss Trade Selection #2.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

*Main dish............................

Desert.........................







*


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Yummy.

Another Dollar watch advert, from C. 1899.









Couple more Dewey watch ads from a different maker.


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

simpletreasures said:


> View attachment 5653785
> View attachment 5653801
> *Main dish............................
> 
> ...


Yummy dessert! My mind's on pushers now for some reason!

Interesting to note the facial expressions and body-language of the blokes in the background.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

David, both were "true beauties" in their own right and sent many a young heart a flutter :-0


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Opposite ends of the spectrum!


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

1953 Swiss Trade Selection #3.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

HerrNano said:


> View attachment 5712634


The cop on the right was keeping a close eye on that lip-smacking non-watch-watcher!


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

50s Rolex by Leupin:


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

1969 pamphlet


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

A couple of ads from early Australian newspapers..........
















And this one which has been posted before,but i like and thought it should get another appearance..







cheers,


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Bob might find this London ad from 1901 interesting, especially the "oxydised" finish.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

True, especially if we could find a painted one - LOL


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, not following you Adam?
Of the thousands and thousands of early turn of the century ads I look at, I've not seen one ad stating "Painted" finish?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

simpletreasures said:


> Sorry, not following you Adam?
> Of the thousands and thousands of early turn of the century ads I look at, I've not seen one ad stating "Painted" finish?


I was just trying to be funny (sarcastic) comparing this to Depollier adverts and the debate if oxidized or painted.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I get it, maybe. Since I don't follow the whatever thread you're referring to, I guess your "humor" was lost on me. 

Since you seem to know the finishes, have you ever seen a ad, or any company paperwork stating "painted finish"?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

simpletreasures said:


> Oh, I get it, maybe. Since I don't follow the whatever thread you're referring to, I guess your "humor" was lost on me.
> 
> Since you seem to know the finishes, have you ever seen a ad, or any company paperwork stating "painted finish"?


Ah! Sorry to that, my apologies.

No, I have never seen adverts stating "painted"
But I recently found some stating "fake gold' - that amused me, I was going to buy them, but did not, I may now!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, here in California, we call it "fools gold".


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

LOL
This one is 1869


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is an interesting early Rolex oyster ad.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

I always thought that society was much more "prudish" back in the turn of the century............Boy was I wrong!!!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

bobbee said:


> Here is an interesting early Rolex oyster ad.
> 
> View attachment 5864666


Yes it is, I have it, and think I did show that one in my HERMETIC webinar (or a few similar ones)

Its cool and colour


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never worked in advertising, but I'd bet that there's a long-standing cliché along the lines of _"Puppies sell"_.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

1921 "Corsican" Elgin ad. Interesting text.


----------



## Carl Stevens (Nov 9, 2015)

Apollonaught said:


> Good ol` B ,where would we be without him.just as an aside i forgot to mention,all images are soon to be copyright of the watchTalk forum(sarcastic smirk creeps onto face);-)


Thats a great deal of nice watches....Keep up with the good work


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Continued on next page of this thread


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Two page ad.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1957









































































































1958





































































1959, my birth year...







































Swinging sixties next!
Groovy baby yeah, shagadelic!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Someones been *hoarding *again! LOL


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

simpletreasures said:


> Someones been *hoarding *again! LOL


Someone finally got their butt into gear, more like!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I would luurrrve to find an everlight 

Matt

Can't wait till you get to the 70's especially 73

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Getting to the point of not remembering whats been posted, and what hasn't.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1960-1964.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Great stuff as usual Bobbee,

Another one to look out for









The Parkomatic "bip-bip" 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

A couple of old Rolex ads.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Ooops, forgot this one!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Some Brit adverts.

1898









1898









1952









1953









1954









1954


----------



## Case61 (Aug 24, 2015)

I found on Ebay a catalog page from the Marshall-Wells Company (a major midwestern hardware outfit) that showed my grandfather's watch from the 1920's. I was surprised to see that it cost $59.40, which would have been a lot of money in 1926 (and my grandfather didn't have a lot of money).


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the lumed ends on the hands, good looking watch.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1965-1969


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Them were the days! Fantastic set of ads from a fantastic decade.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Keeping "it" alive!!!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Some Soviet stuff. Most of these You probably will not see ever in the wild 
From german242.com

kirovskiy









rodina (homeland)

























pobeda (the win)

















































































kama

































neba (sky)

















moskva (moskow)









antarktida, severskiy polius (antarctica, northern pole), 24h movement

















ural

















molnija









stolichniy (capital)


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

And wouldn't wish to! They certainly knew how to excite you with flamboyant advertising those whacky Soviets!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheers,


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

If my budget had been around $12.00 at the time, I know which watch I would chosen...


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Phranz (Nov 4, 2012)

bobbee said:


> Phanks Phranz, it is great that the work is appreciated so just for you,here are some colour ones.
> As ever, hover your curser over each for the dates.
> 
> Cheers, Bob


Thank you Sir!
These advertisements are an amazing and joyful journey back in time.
And some of them are simply wonderful graphic artwork and will stay admirable for all future generations. 
Franz


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1919 Gruen.









1918 INGERSOLL.









1917 ILLINOIS.









Two 1912 Gruen ads with w/w's, very rare and early, May and December.















First "real" Bulova advert in colour, October 28th. 1922.


----------



## Oboema Sesetokoe (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful material here!!

I'm looking for a Universal watch advertisement with the '20-'30 monopusher. 

Google: no, pinterest: no, even this treat: not yet. 

Can anybody help me?


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

Some more ads i found interesting.........in no particular order..................





































cheers(and apologies to Carl for missing his comment earlier on this thread,i must have been in Melbourne at that time)


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1970's.





















































































































Cheers, Bob.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1953 Tissot catalogue.







































1956 Gruen catalogue.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a little article about one of the rarest of wrist watches, the Tourist-Everlight.
Great info on this beauty, showing how the battery (rechargeable!) was fitted into the case back, and could last 4-5 years on one charge!


----------



## Oboema Sesetokoe (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

A few cool Rolex ads, 1920's -1950's.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Small, yet fat bezel, fat lugs, fat juicy crown. A beauty


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's some cool tv advertising































Enjoy spending a few minutes reminiscing

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Watches seen at the Basle Watch Fair, 1956.





























































































Here are some of the individual stands at the fair.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Not a printed ad but one from 1960, which let people really understand why it is so advantageous to wear an automatic watch...


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> Not a printed add but one from 1960, which let people really understand why it is so advantageous to wear an automatic watch...


OMG, that is the dumbest, although hilarious, commercial I've seen in quite some time!

Thank god things, and imaginations, have somewhat improved over the years....:roll:


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Forget the watch, I want the car!!!


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, I'm hankering for that car as well - prettiest Ford for a long time!

But . . . I don't think Ralph Nader would have been too keen on that front end and even I would consider there to be some Health & Safety issues around those headlamp protuberances!

 Fantastic ad - thanks for posting.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Keeping it alive;-)















*Where can I order this truck?:-!*


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Really love this thread. Have a soft spot for these old adds...


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Oboema Sesetokoe said:


> View attachment 6646394


Gorgeous!


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Couldn't find the truck, but found the car :-!


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it! - but a shame we can't see into the interior and view the egg-timer on the dashboard for 0-60 timing.


simpletreasures said:


> Couldn't find the truck, but found the car :-!
> 
> View attachment 7722538


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't want to get this thread too far off-track, but this is a very interesting, early (Texaco) truck design and back-story:

Texaco's Futuristic Streamlined Doodlebug Tank Trucks | The Old Motor

Also, GM made a vehicle called the Futurliner


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't think we're necessarily getting "off track" as I don't think this particular thread has to be "all watch related".


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a nice advert.


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Blimey - that's one unattractive great lump - but I like the truck. I think you'd need to specify the optional roof spoiler for this to avoid the rear end lift I've heard they're susceptible to at speeds over 130 mph. Most appropriate wristwear when driving this? - probably a Tompion LC, but I'm not sure if they do NATO straps in suitable Imperial sizes?


Tony C. said:


> Don't want to get this thread too far off-track, but this is a very interesting, early (Texaco) truck design and back-story:
> 
> Texaco's Futuristic Streamlined Doodlebug Tank Trucks | The Old Motor
> 
> ...


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

Gruen ad from 25 Oct. 1947 Saturday Evening Post.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1939-1950.
As ever, right click on ad for date, or just hover the cursor over the ad.
Cheers, Bob.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Not as many as the "Wizard of ads" posts, but I thought they are cool!


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Mr. Vintage Advert, do you perhaps know where could I find Eterna adverts or catalogues from circa 1950-1955?


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

mkws said:


> Mr. Vintage Advert, do you perhaps know where could I find Eterna adverts or catalogues from circa 1950-1955?


PM sent bud.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

bobbee said:


> Here is a nice advert.
> 
> View attachment 7724674


Nice it is. Part of it is covered by the file properties window... Why is it there?

Oh, and thanks for your help with the Eterna ads!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

mkws said:


> Nice it is. Part of it is covered by the file properties window... Why is it there?
> 
> Oh, and thanks for your help with the Eterna ads!


Glad to help with the ads!

That advert has the "Properties" window open there because someone didn't believe I found it before late September 2015 around the 25th, and wanted proof.
As you can see, the "Date Created" is 22nd. August 2015, a month prior so maybe they will believe now.

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

> As you can see, the "Date Created" is 22nd. August 2015, a month prior so maybe they will believe now.


Considering who it is, I really hope you're not holding your breath!!!


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

Waltham ad from 18 May 1965 Look Magazine.


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

1956 Timex ad from 23 April 1956 Life Magazine.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1955mercury said:


> 1956 Timex ad from 23 April 1956 Life Magazine.
> 
> View attachment 7948474


*"Waheyyy it's nearly 8:30, soon be my turn in the big, hot jaccuzi on that stove!...wait a minute,...stove?......"*


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Some military and pilot ads.

August 14th, 1914.
The earliest ever Waltham men's w/w advert yet to be found.









1918 Gruen.









1919, x2.















1929.









1937.









1937 Longines, showing the Weems again and the Hour Angle designed by Charles Augustus Lindbergh.









1940's military catalogue.









1945 Elgin catalogue.









1940's Omega Techron advert.









1938 and 1941 Jardur.















Thanks for looking, Bob.


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

1955mercury said:


> 1956 Timex ad from 23 April 1956 Life Magazine.
> 
> View attachment 7948474


 Who'd want a common old Rolex Oyster when you could instead indulge yourself with a Timex Lobster? (What I believe is nowadays referred to as a 'no brainer', (bit like your average crustacean actually.))


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

> (What I believe is nowadays referred to as a 'no brainer', (bit like your average crustacean actually.))


Hey, that's anti-exoskeletalism that is!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

My mate the Drunk octopus will fight your crab








Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

Speidel ad from 25 October 1947 Saturday Evening Post.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

In this link, two Atlantic catalogues, from 1950 and 1956 respectively- sadly, both are in Swedish ("sadly" unless you're Swedish, of course):
Catalogue History - Atlantic Swiss Made Watches Since 1888


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

Late 40's Bulova ad. I bought this one and the seller didn't know the date of it.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

1955mercury said:


> Late 40's Bulova ad. I bought this one and the seller didn't know the date of it.
> 
> View attachment 8053578


When I bought mine, it was dated 1947 by the seller "aprintace" who managed to cut the magazine header w/date off the ad. He thought he was "doing a good thing", I let him know he wasn't, I also told him I wouldn't buy through him again!o|


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, it sucks when there's no date on them. I bought this one from somebody in Michigan but I don't remember what seller name they used. I bought it because I have 4 of the Franklin models and I wanted and ad to go with them.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Some nice Bulova ads, some with new models.

1937.









1939









1940, X2.















1941, x2.















1945.









1956,Treasure Mates, x2.
Recases?















1959.









1962, x2.















1960's Ambassadors.









1961.









1970's.















And a 1977 Spaceman advert!









1975 Roger Tallon LIP ads. These watches are just too damn' cool.


----------



## FadiAw (May 27, 2016)

WOW !! very nice collections indeed !


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is an extremely unusual advert, I have never seen this one before.
It comes in useful too, as it has been posted on the NAWCC in a blog that Jabez Wolffe and his protege Elsie "Mickey" West never wore Rolex Oyster watches during their swims in the English Channel.

Blog can be seen here: Quality of Myth | nawcc/watchnews

This 1930 advert disproves that this is a "myth" once and for all, as the advert contains a colour photo of both the above mentioned swimmers, and they are wearing Oysters!









Cheers, Bob.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1918 Elgin advert, with some military watches.









1918 Sears catalogue excerpts.


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

A 1944 Canadian ad for Westfield and Elco watches.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice one Merc! Ads for Westfield's were getting more and more rare into the 40's and almost non-existent into the 50's.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a great advert merc, here is an Elco watch I bought about five years ago.
Anybody recognise the design?


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1934 excerpt from "Flight".









Two more G&M Lane ads, from November and December 1938 respectively.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, great thread thanks for all the shares. Does anyone have anything from Lemania.
Many thanks before hand
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I think there are a couple of Lemania ads somewhere in this thread...


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

bobbee said:


> I think there are a couple of Lemania ads somewhere in this thread...


Thanks for the spot, I'll endeavor to go through the whole thread. I did try Tapatalk search and Google site with this thread both came up empty. So I humbly ask "may I have some more" Lemania ads brochures posters.

Thanks again for this mass of vintage gold.
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't about this thread before.. nice.. following now! Superb thread


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the French lesson.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

TapAptPat, sorry but there is not one Lemania advert. I may have mistakenly thought the Leonidas were the ones, dementia threatens... ;-)


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Grégoire said:


> Thanks for the French lesson.


Sorry Eric, I don't understand this one!


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

bobbee said:


> TapAptPat, sorry but there is not one Lemania advert. I may have mistakenly thought the Leonidas were the ones, dementia threatens... ;-)


Lol. So know the feeling. I'm on page 10 I forget.. Boomboom. But still having a great time unearthing things I never seen before. Spot the noob. I do have a half dozen ads eg the Google image tab. Can I just throw them up on here and beg for forgiveness if need be. However I am hoping the there are more to be unearthed. 
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

You are free to add any adverts you wish!

BTW, I found just this single Lemania advert from the 1930's, buried deep in my files...

...sorry for the crappy res.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Ok so here are some of the ones I have gleand from the interwebs. Thanks to @horologist007 for reminding me of one of the sources so that they can be attributed bonus found a lot of dates and a couple of new ones.

lemania 1931 vintage paper and salvage








lemania 1936 time to tell








lemania 1945 vintage paper and salvage








lemania 1945 vintage paper and salvage








lemania 1945 small








lemania 1946








lemania 1947








lemania 1947 ad2








lemania 1950 UTI from ATG








lemania 1950 small








lemania 1951








lemania 1951 UTI from ATG








lemania 1953








lemania 1953 ad2








lemania 1955








lemania 1956








lemania 1956 ad2








lemania 1957 small








unknown dates and a dup of @bobbee not sure which one is better.














I realise it was a little more than half dozen









Please can I have some more..
Pat


----------



## davidbuckden (Nov 4, 2013)

Great watches and a fantastic collection of ads - many thanks!


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice Lemania ads!

Here are some 1920's ads, various manufacturers. Hover cursor over each for date.































































Cheers, Bob.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1930's.











































































































































































Thanks, Bob.

Movie stars from the thirties wearing watches.

Clara Bow, circa 1930.









Clarke Gable, late thirties.









Dorothy Lamour, 1934.









James Stewart, 1934.









Simone Simon, 1935.









Myrna Loy, 1936.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Cheers for the last one, on way to my friend who collects all things Hermès. 
P

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

You're welcome!
Thinking of starting a new thread with famous people wearing watches next.
After some more adverts...


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

bobbee said:


> You're welcome!
> Thinking of starting a new thread with famous people wearing watches next.
> After some more adverts...


You thinking vintage again on going with current times?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Always vintage.
Got about a dozen or so pics of actors from 1920's to 1960's wearing watches.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it would be helpful if one could identify the watches shown. Otherwise, there would be little historical (or vintage watch) significance. After all, it would only demonstrate that actor XYZ had worn some sort of wrist watch..... - and unless it was a very early picture, it would be from a time when that was pretty normal. ;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Here ya go Bob, you can start the new thread with this one. Mr. and Mrs. Hoagy Carmichael with "his & hers" Bulova Academy Award watches.







b-)


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Well, it would be helpful if one could identify the watches shown. Otherwise, there would be little historical (or vintage watch) significance. After all, it would only demonstrate that actor XYZ had worn some sort of wrist watch..... - and unless it was a very early picture, it would be from a time when that was pretty normal. ;-)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yeah, I know what you mean. Some of these pics can be so hard to see the watch.

Here is Joan Crawford in 1932, can't quite make out the watch...


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

bobbee said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Some of these pics can be so hard to see the watch.
> 
> Here is Joan Crawford in 1932, can't quite make out the watch...
> 
> View attachment 9543762


Think it's ladies version of the atlas. Here's the gentleman's world timer 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_(mythology) boom... Bom

Classic Johan Crawford picture. Going to guess mgm grand? Las vegas?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

TapAptPat said:


> Think it's ladies version of the atlas. Here's the gentleman's world timer
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_(mythology)..bom boom
> 
> Classic Johan Crawford picture. Going to guess mgm grand? Las vegas?
> ...


Your link isn't working for me Pat??????????


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

simpletreasures said:


> Your link isn't working for me Pat??????????


Fixed..it was a little joke...but the url included the 1st boom

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I have decided that I will add any pictures of famous people into a post with the adverts from the relevant decade.
I have edited the 1930's post from yesterday on the previous page and added several photos of film stars from the thirties, thanks.

1940's.

























































$10,000 for either watch below in 1945??? That comes back as $132,879.21 in 2016 dollars!



































































































Cheers, Bob.

Here are the film stars from the 1940's, hope you like them.

circa 1940, Gloria Swanson.









Circa 1940, Henry Fonda.









Late forties Errol Flynn and Lili Damita.









Circa 1940 Clark Gable.









1941, Lon Chaney as the wolfman (well his hairdresser is wearing the watch!).









1945, a young Marilyn Monroe.








And last but not least, Bogie and Bacall in "The Big Sleep", 1947.









Thanks for looking, Bob.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Cool stuff Bob,

This particularly amused me









This is the picture you need to show people when they try and tell you that your vintage watch is a ladies watch, Clark Gable wearing a small watch on a cocktail strap, classy stuff.

Matt
P.S. Has anyone else noticed how much George Clooney looks like Mr Gable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Matt, I saw that as well. 

I wasn't about to say a word though!


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Newspaper ad from November 1971


----------



## TantumTemporis (Jan 16, 2018)

A few of my favorites


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy necrothread!! However, thanks for adding those. And also: Welcome to Watchuseek!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## TantumTemporis (Jan 16, 2018)

Hahah, thanks. Is it considered in poor taste to reserect threads (awesome ones)?? Thanks Hartmut.


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Old Navman (Sep 30, 2018)

I never knew that Wittnauer/Longines were into movie cameras? Or Bulova into transistor radios? I think those adds are from late 1950's.


----------

